# Baterias de Gel vs. Baterias de Litio



## luisparadisi (Feb 19, 2012)

Estimados tengo un problema, tengo una UPS de 1700 Kozumi a la que se le agotaron las baterias y quiero comprar 2 baterias de 12v 7h pero buscando me llamo mucho la atención la diferencias de precios entre baterias de gel y de litio, me podrian recomendar cual comprar y porque, me refiero a ¿son recomendables las baterias de gel para una UPS? 

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2012)

Reponé las mismas baterías que llevaba de fábrica , por el tema de la carga 

Saludos !


----------



## 300 KVA (Feb 20, 2012)

las baterias de litio te servirian si pueden duplicar la curva de carga y descarga de las plomo Acido, (en otras palabras, a menos de que tengas el conocimiento de como hacer un cargador para litio no)
ventajas de las LiPo
poco peso ---- no es importante a menos que andes cargando la UPS
densidad electrica --- si puedes poner más baterias en un mismo paquete dura más, pero no es relevante para una ups que sirve para guardar y apagar el equipo.
más ciclos de vida--- si tienes el cargador adecuado, las conservas en sus parametros y las cuidas vas a tener un poco más de vida util.

riesgos de las LiPo
Pueden explotar si se sobrecargan, cortocircuitan o calientan y te puedes ganar n permio darwin con eso!
se pueden quemar al grado de sacar fuego y echar a perder el resto de la UPS

hay otras quimicas de litio (LiPo es polímero y litio) que no se queman, pero todas son roñosas con lo de la carga.


----------



## djwash (Feb 20, 2012)

Y que tienen que ver las LiPo con este tema???


----------



## powerful (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola luisparadisi, nos dices 1700VA ( aprox 1000W ) y con solo 02 baterias de 12V/7Ah, lo más probable es que sea interactivo ,es decir con AVR incorporado ,no tienes opción de aumentar el tiempo de autonomía, si quieres trabajar como 30 minutos tienes que reducir la potencia a la mitad 850VA (500W) y recalcular la "C" capacidad de las baterías ,....por ejemplo si te dá 5min para 1700VA y quieres trabajar 30min ( a 850VA no más) necesitas baterías de 12V/21Ah, obviamente no entraran en el UPS. Si tienes la suerte de ser ON-LINE puedes trabajar todo el tiempo que duren tus baterías a full potencia.
ienes que emplear las selladas,libre de manteniniento, de plomo-ácido GELatizado, el que manda es el cargador interno.


----------



## 300 KVA (Feb 22, 2012)

djwash, la pregunta original era sobre usar baterias de gel (química plomo acido) o pilas de litio:
las plias de litio vienen en varias presentaciones, litio oxido de plata no creo, porque esas son primarias (no se pueden recargar), quedan litio polimero, litio fierro fosfato, litio cobalto y litio azufre, las últimas empiezan a trabajar por ahi de los 300ºC, por lo que no es creible que sean esas, y las otras tres son químicamente parecidas, agarré las Li Po por ser las más comúnes por aqui.


----------

